# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  MAIZ MORADO DE ALTA PIGMENTACION - Venta de productores agrícolas.

## Oscar Arrieta

Buen dia
Somos productores agrícolas de Arequipa (Valle de Yauca). Cultivamos *maíz morado de primera calidad con coronta de alta pigmentación*.
Estamos iniciando la campaña de cosecha diciembre 2020-enero 2021. Y nos encontramos en la búsqueda de compradores.
Cualquier información que requieran del producto, comunicarse a los teléfonos: 957341215 / 986465967Temas similares: Venta de MAIZ MORADO SECO, CORONTA Maíz morado VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO maiz morado Venta de cosecha de 5 hectáreas de Maíz Morado

----------

